# TJ hesitation problem



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Having a hesitation/rough idle right after (30-60 secs) after start-up. It clears up after another 30-60 secs. I'm thinking that there is air getting into the fuel system somewhere. No external leaks. Is there any check valve in the fuel system that prevents back flow into the tank if there is a leak up front. Runs great otherwise. Just annoying.


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

Hi there. While there are a handful of Jeep owners here,
you will get faster and more responses if you post
the question on the jeepforum.com. 
Good luck with it.


----------

